
Ventilators aren’t a panacea for a pandemic like coronavirus - jv22222
https://spectator.us/ventilators-arent-panacea-pandemic-coronavirus/
======
jv22222
I thought this was interesting from the OP:

> To put it simply, we do not know how many lives ventilators could or will
> save. It seems that at least two-thirds of attempts to stave off death with
> their use will fail in the short term. Of the remaining third, we do not
> know how many will be successful in the medium or long term. This doesn’t
> quite seem like a convincing rationale to shut down the economy, redirect
> previous manufacturing output towards ventilators and suspend civil
> liberties to give us more time for the attempt.

